# Rosedallia



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

ROSEDALLIA in Gibraltar road 1986 she was built as DALLIA for Shell Tankers.


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

*Dallia*

Tanker,
A bit more information to add to your vast knowledge of shipping.
Dallia
Built in 1967 by Rosenberg Mesk Verksted, Stavanger, Norway. Build No. 188.
Operated by Curacaosche Scheepvaart Maatschappij, (Shell Curacao)
Crude Oil 71,171 DWT. (40,170 Gross, 25.689 Nett). l/b/d : 243.8 / 35.4 / 13.3 mtr.
Engine: Burmeister & Wain 9 cyl. 18.900 B.h.p.
Sold 1985 to Troodos Shipping & Transport, Cyprus and renamed "Rose Dallia".
Sold 1993 to Ivyros Shipping Ltd. Cyprus
Scrapped 20 Feb 1994, Alang, India.


----------

